# Leisure battery not charging



## chass

Hi all.

While away in France last week I found that my leasure battery wasn't charging from the 12v, not sure if the fault has been there for a while as this the first time for ages I've needed to relly on 12v only.
What should I look for :?: 

Rapido 962M.

Another problem I have is the windscreen wipers have decided to park on the wrong side in front of the driver :? 

Be glad of any help Chass.


----------



## peedee

*Re: Leasure battery not charging*



chass said:


> Hi all.
> 
> While away in France last week I found that my leasure battery wasn't charging from the 12v, not sure if the fault has been there for a while as this the first time for ages I've needed to relly on 12v only.
> What should I look for :?:
> 
> Be glad of any help Chass.


Its more than likely you have blown a fuse. To help further understanding, were you trying to charge when on hook up or from the engine when on the move?

peedee


----------



## chass

*Re: Leasure battery not charging*



peedee said:


> chass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> While away in France last week I found that my leasure battery wasn't charging from the 12v, not sure if the fault has been there for a while as this the first time for ages I've needed to relly on 12v only.
> What should I look for :?:
> 
> Be glad of any help Chass.
> 
> 
> 
> Its more than likely you have blown a fuse. To help further understanding, were you trying to charge when on hook up or from the engine when on the move?
> 
> peedee
Click to expand...

I was trying to charge on the move, I checked all the fuses I could find.


----------



## dikyenfo

My wipers do that from time to time and its probably grunge on the track inside the cover of the moter itself. My cure is to jiggle the wiper with the ign. on until the earth return picks up again.


----------



## peedee

*Re: Leasure battery not charging*



chass said:


> I was trying to charge on the move, I checked all the fuses I could find.


With the engine running put a voltmeter across the leisure battery terminals you should see at least 13.6 volts, certainly in excess of 12 volts. If you don't then the charge current isn't getting to your battery.

If you do, then either your battery is duff or you haven't driven far enough to recharge your battery to any degree.

peedee


----------



## chass

*Re: Leasure battery not charging*



peedee said:


> chass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to charge on the move, I checked all the fuses I could find.
> 
> 
> 
> With the engine running put a voltmeter across the leisure battery terminals you should see at least 13.6 volts, certainly in excess of 12 volts. If you don't then the charge current isn't getting to your battery.
> 
> If you do, then either your battery is duff or you haven't driven far enough to recharge your battery to any degree.
> 
> peedee
Click to expand...

I have a read out on the panel it's not getting any charge, I drove to the south of France & back I recon that's far enough to put some charge in it, the battery is only 2mths old & charges ok when on hook up, the main battery charges to 13.4 volts on the same panel.


----------



## peedee

So what your saying is you see 13.4 volts on your panel meter when on hook up but not when the engine is running? 

If this is the case I still think it might be a fuse in your engine charging circuit. It could also be the charging relay in not functioning, I think it is energised when the ignition is turned on to connect the alternator to the leisure battery. 

peedee


----------



## Touchwood_RV

Chass,

It sounds like a fuse in the charging circuit, I presume that the set-up in manufacturer installed?

In which case there will be within the standard 12Volt fuse block(s) one or two fuses, one will manage the actual voltage detection circuit probably around 5 or 10 amps, the second will protect the circuit to the leisure battery for charging and will be circa 20 to 30 amps depending on the service availability built in.

Most charging services for a leisure battery work on a voltage detection when the voltage at the terminals of the main engine battery hit and remain stable for a period in seconds, 15 through 45 at circa 13.2 to 13.9 volts or more on some systems this allows the charge relay to activate and pass a charging current to the leisure battery. 

Acting this was protects the engine battery from premature discharge whilst trying to charge the leisure battery.

One more possibility have you checked the charge voltage at the terminals of the engine battery? Just in case the alternator is on the way out and not producing enough to fully change when other services are running therefore not activating the charge relay?


----------



## Weareoff

Got that, Chass?


----------



## chass

SteveRV said:


> Chass,
> 
> It sounds like a fuse in the charging circuit, I presume that the set-up in manufacturer installed?
> 
> In which case there will be within the standard 12Volt fuse block(s) one or two fuses, one will manage the actual voltage detection circuit probably around 5 or 10 amps, the second will protect the circuit to the leisure battery for charging and will be circa 20 to 30 amps depending on the service availability built in.
> 
> Most charging services for a leisure battery work on a voltage detection when the voltage at the terminals of the main engine battery hit and remain stable for a period in seconds, 15 through 45 at circa 13.2 to 13.9 volts or more on some systems this allows the charge relay to activate and pass a charging current to the leisure battery.
> 
> Acting this was protects the engine battery from premature discharge whilst trying to charge the leisure battery.
> 
> One more possibility have you checked the charge voltage at the terminals of the engine battery? Just in case the alternator is on the way out and not producing enough to fully change when other services are running therefore not activating the charge relay?


Thank's for that information Steve, I will check it out today & let you know how I get on. Chass.


----------



## chass

Well I checked all the fuses & relays I could find,they are all over the place  all were ok the only thing I can think it can be is the separateur/batteries as the French call it split charge relay I guess :wink: 

Any idea were I can get one? it's a SCHEIBER.

Would help if the wiring diagram was in English :x 

Fixed the wipers the cam had turned on the motor  

Chass.


----------



## bigbus

Are you certain your leisure battery is not charging when the engine is running? Our Schieber Panel (Rapido 992M) shows Zero volts when the engine is running but a meter across the battery terminals shows 13.9 volts. That tells me the panel has nothing to do with engine output and the batteries are charging (I have 2x125amp). However I have noticed poor/low charging this time of year when you're using headlights, wipers, blower and stereo at the same time, normally summer time journeys end reveals a battery state of 13.7 volts at journeys end but this time of year using the above items only 12.7 volts.

Hope this helps


----------



## chass

bigbus said:


> Are you certain your leisure battery is not charging when the engine is running? Our Schieber Panel (Rapido 992M) shows Zero volts when the engine is running but a meter across the battery terminals shows 13.9 volts. That tells me the panel has nothing to do with engine output and the batteries are charging (I have 2x125amp). However I have noticed poor/low charging this time of year when you're using headlights, wipers, blower and stereo at the same time, normally summer time journeys end reveals a battery state of 13.7 volts at journeys end but this time of year using the above items only 12.7 volts.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thank's for the info bigbus, I've already checked that infact I ran the battery down to less than 11v then drove over 200mls with nothing turned on & the battery recieved no charge.

I think I've tracked it down to the split charge module if I bypass it I get a good charge rate at the battery, need to sorce a new module now :? Chass.


----------



## Touchwood_RV

*Have you tried their website*

Chass,

Sounds like you have done some good detective work, good going, have you tried their own website? They have pages in English as well as French and you may get help there on where you can get parts and they have some PDF down loads of diagrams etc. If yours is not there, there is a contact page I am sure they will email you the wiring diagram if you ask, anything is worth a go. http://www.scheiber.fr/anglais/default.htm

I hope this helps


----------

